# WTS - 100+ Tins Of Tobacco And A Few Pipes.



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi everyone. Thanks for stopping by and having a look!

The short story is I really got into pipes a little over a year ago and quickly grew a small cellar. As it turned out, I didn't stick with pipes like I thought I would. Since it's been over a year since I've enjoyed a bowl, I would like to part with the majority of my collection.

All of the tobacco was purchased on or prior to June 2013 so there is some slight age on all of the tobacco. All of the tinned tobacco has never been opened. The jarred tobacco either was a bulk package that was split into jars or was tobacco that I didn't particularly care for. Whenever I open a tin, the tobacco goes straight to a jar so if I didn't care for it, it just stayed in the jar and was put on the shelf to age. I never got back around to trying any of these a second time. I'll note what is the story with each jar so you can make a good decision.

I've used all of the pipes to varying degrees. I'll make sure to write as much as I know about them to help you make a good decision as well.

*Shipping *This is always the hard part because it's difficult to know exactly how much to charge. I've looked at the flat rate USPS boxes and I got 2 sizes from the PO. The smaller box costs $12.65 to ship and will hold 20 circular tins with bubble wrap to protect them. The larger costs a little more at $17.90 and will also hold 20 circular tins but there's some extra room for some square tins or one of my pipes that has your attention. I prefer to stick with these 2 types of boxes but also understand that you may want significantly more or less than what will fix in these boxes. Let me know what you want and we can discuss what will benefit both of us. I am also ok with local pickups.

*Payment* Pay-Pal only please.

I am not at home everyday. I'm a paid fire fighter with a 24/48 schedule and own a small vehicle detailing business. I also work a bit of overtime at my FD and also work P/T on an ambulance. If you have a question, comment, concern, compliment or complaint, I can usually communicate right away. It may be a day or two until I get home to box your items up and send them to you but I will let you know what's going on.

This is my first time selling anything on Puff and most of you don't know me and I don't know you. I'm on E-Bay and AR15.com under the same username (magoo6541) and have 100% positive feedback on both sites. I've also bought, sold and traded NFA and Title II weapons (legal machine guns, silencers, ect ect) on other firearm sites. What I'm saying is: You can buy from me with confidence!

Don't be afraid to ask a question or make an offer. I would like to find all of these a new home.

Tinned Tobacco:
14 Escudo
$11.00​18 Dunhill Flake$11.00​15 Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls$15.00​5 Dunhill Early Morning Pipe$10.00​3 Dunhill Nightcap$10.00​5 Dunhill My Mixture 965$10.00​4 Dunhill London Mixture$10.00​1 Dunhill Standard Mixture Mellow10.00​4 Dunhill Royal Yacht$11.00​1 Dunhill Standard Mixture$10.00​1 Dunhill Elizabethian Mixture$10.00​13 Robert McConnell Scottish Cake$10.00​3 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader$10.00​14 Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake$10.00​10 Samuel Gawith St James Flake$10.00​2 Orlik Golden Sliced 100g$13.00​5 Peterson Irish Flake$9.50​5 McClelland Frog Morton's Cellar 100g$17.00​1 McClelland Frog Morton Across the Pond$9.25​1 G. L. Pease Odyssey$11.25​
Jarred Tobacco:
1 Orlik Golden Sliced ~50g Taken from 1/2 of 100g tin$7.00​1 Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake ~ 200g divided between 2 jars from a 250g box
$25.00​1 G. L. Pease Haddo's Delight ~ 2 oz - had 1 pipe 
$9.00​1 G. L. Pease Navigator ~ 2 oz - had 1 pipe$9.00​1 G. L. Pease Abingdon ~ 2 oz - had 1 pipe
$9.00​1 Dunhill London Mixture ~ 50g - had 1 pipe
$9.50​1 Dunhill Royal Yacht ~ 50g - had 1 pipe
$10.50​1 McClelland Frog Morton ~ 25g - had several pipes of this. 
Free with other purchase​1 McClelland Frog Morton On the Town ~ 45g - had 2 or 3 pipes
$7.50​1 McClelland Frog Morton On the Bayou ~ 50g - had 1 pipe
$8.00​









Pipes are coming soon!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you detail the pipe info please?


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

If you have any questions, please ask. If the profile pictures didn't really add much to the pipe, they're not included. If you want more pictures, just ask.

Offers are welcome. Thanks again.










From left to right.

La Rocca - Not sure what the exact model is. I bought it from a B&M in Columbus OH. I've had around 5 pipes with this one. All the tobacco was VA blends.
$40.00​

















Savinelli - Standing 622 - I've had this for a while and have had numerous smokes through it. It isn't an expensive pipe and the stem seems to not be 100% straight but it smokes good. Bought from local B&M and smoked VA blends.
$10.00​
Dunhill - 1986 5215 Bent Pot - I bought this 2nd hand and only had a few pipes of latakia blends through through it. 
$250.00​

















Savinelli - 707KS - Bought this 2nd hand and I've personally never enjoyed it. I believe the original owner was an aromatic tobacco smoker and it was ghosting. I never tried to really clean it well and mostly smoked strong latakia blends to overcome what I think is ghosting. 
$20.00​

















Savinelli - Pocket 625 - Bought this from local B&M and was one of my first pipes and it would have originally had aromatic blends through it but I quickly learned about tinned tobacco. I smoked latakia blends in this one and smokes great.
$25.00​


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

I wish I could edit my original post to add this to the top:

One of the members sent me a PM and gave what I feel is an excellent suggestion. I have no feedback on here and he let me know of some recent wrongdoings in the WTS/WTB/WTT sections here on Puff.com as a whole. Since some people may still be leery of making a deal with a newcomer, I would like to do this...

*I am willing to ship before payment IF* you contact me and we make an agreement to do so. You must be an established member in good standing with good feedback. This will be on a case by case basis.

Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

The Savi 626 and the 622 are sold
A couple of tins have also sold. The only tobacco sold out is the Elizabethian Mixture

The 707KS is pending with 3 people in line.

Tobacco... I am willing to work with my prices. Shoot me a PM and we can probably work a better price out. If you're looking at buying 5+ tins of the same type, I will be willing to discount volume as well.

Thanks


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Come on guys!!!

These tins need a new home! Will work with you on prices!

The La Rocca and Dunhill pipe are still available. The 707KS is still pending with 3 in line.
Only tobacco not available is the Dunhill Elizabethian Mixture.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

3 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
2 Samuel Gawith St James Flake

Can you PM me your best price on the above, I think you can ship them in an padded envelope or Smaller non flat-rate box to lower the $12.65 shipping charge.

These are not for me, they will be for Christmas donations and or gifts.

Are you smoking cigars now? Or getting out completely? If cigars, are you interested in trades?


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

IMO your prices are to high. Escudo is selling for $9.91 on Smokingpipes.com and you're asking for $11.00 for yours. You're not posting the age, which would justify the increase in value. Just my .02


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Indeed, if you are willing to swap for cigars, drop me a PM. I have far too many sticks & I'm switching to pipes.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hambone1 said:


> IMO your prices are to high. Escudo is selling for $9.91 on Smokingpipes.com and you're asking for $11.00 for yours. You're not posting the age, which would justify the increase in value. Just my .02


I wish I could edit that original post but unfortunately, it isn't possible.

I did say that everything was purchased prior to 6/13 so many of the tins should be around 1.5 years old. I realize that that little amount of time is barely worth mentioning and when it comes to price, it really isn't worth any extra.

Again, I wish I could change the original post to lower prices but it's isn't possible. That's why there's multiple posts saying that I'll work with buyers on the prices.

Semper Fi


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I have worked out a deal with Ryan on a few tins, very easy to deal with and willing to work on a price if reasonable offers are made.

I will let you know when everything is finalized and I receive them as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Ryan is a good guy and easy to deal with. He is willing to work with you. I have an item coming and will post when received.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I've just ordered a small batch as well. Wish I had more in my PP account, this is a great way to get some slightly aged baccy.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you Ryan for the 2 Pipes and 7 Tins of Tobacco. His Packing of the Tobacco and Pipes were great with everything well protected even adding extra bubble paper in the Pipe boxes. Everything he stated was the way it was shipped. Thank you for fast Shipping and very nice Tobacco and Pipes. 

James


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Most of the items are still available. Some of the jars are gone and some tins but I have some of pretty much everything.

I saw that SmokingPipes is having a sale on Dunhill so again... I'm willing to work with you on the prices.

Send me a PM and make me an offer.

All of the pipes are gone except for the La Rocca and the Dunhill.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Baccy arrived well packed in great condition!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Got mine with a bonus mason jar of Frog Morton. Thanks brother!! PM incoming on what you have left.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

All of the Frog Morton is gone as well as most of the jars. Still have a bunch of tins.

Willing to work with the prices on everything.

Still have the La Rocca and Dunhill pipe.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

No bonus jar in mine  but the contents of the package were very will wrapped everything shipped promptly.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Bump for a great BOTL. Received my tobacco today and then some.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

A bunch has been sold but a bunch remains. Let me know what you're thinking about and make an offer! I'll try to get a updated inventory out tomorrow.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Ryan, it might help if you posted an updated list of what is available.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's a list of what's still available:

14 Escudo
9 Dunhill Navy De Luxe Rolls
14 Dunhill Flake
2 Dunhill Nightcap
3 Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
4 Dunhill Royal Yacht
3 Dunhill London Mixture
1 Dunhill Standard Mixture
1 Dunhill Standard Mixture Mellow
11 McConnell Scottish Cake
13 SG Full Virginia Flake
8 SG St James Flake
2 Peterson Irish Flake

The La Rocca & Dunhill pipe are still available as well.

Thanks


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

What kind of deal would you do on a few St James Flake and a couple Escudo tins?


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Been out of the game for a while, but I'll likely make an offer on all 11 tins of Scottish Cake and 4 tins of Royal Yacht.


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

I got my tins of SG FVF very quickly, packaged well with a very nice surprise Christmas gift. Thank you!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

What's still available?


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Everything is gone.

Thanks


----------

